# Old winch handle replacement



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a couple of Lewmar 8 winches for the halyards on my boat. The spline on the handle is a 8 point star pattern, similar to current handles, though slightly smaller. The previous owner was using a handle with a square spline, which was filed slightly to fit the winch at 4 points in the star pattern. While I wasn't happy with this make shift approach, it worked. The other day I managed to drop that handle in the bay ! I clearly foresaw the event, and have been searching for a replacement handle for a while without success. The winches work well, and I hardly want to replace them for want of a handle. Anyone know where I can find a replacement. At this point, I would even be happy to find a square spline handle!
Edit: For the solution see post 28.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New design plastic OneTouch Handle*

Try a Dax OneTouch handle - This is a new design with a quick release bar running along the top of the handle. You just grab it and it releases. No more thumb release! You can check it out at - just do a search for "DAX Onetouch Handle".

This is the plastic version of the design - Lewmar has licensed the design and makes the metal version. I prefer the plastic version - Nice balance and lighter. I have raced with this handle this year and it is real nice to use and exceptionally strong!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MT7555-

You missed his point entirely... his winches use the older, smaller eight-point opening, not the standard one found on modern winches. The Dax OneTouch won't do him any good—it is too big to fit.

L124C-

Your best bet is to contact a used yatch equipment supplier or consignment shop, like Minney's Yatch Surplus. They're likely to have what you need. Get two.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

L124C said:


> I have a couple of Lewmar 8 winches for the halyards on my boat. The spline on the handle is a 8 point star pattern, similar to current handles, though slightly smaller. The previous owner was using a handle with a square spline, which was filed slightly to fit the winch at 4 points in the star pattern. While I wasn't happy with this make shift approach, it worked. The other day I managed to drop that handle in the bay ! I clearly foresaw the event, and have been searching for a replacement handle for a while without success. The winches work well, and I hardly want to replace them for want of a handle. Anyone know where I can find a replacement. At this point, I would even be happy to find a square spline handle!


Hane you checked westmarine.com?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here's one that floats!!http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/8-FLOATING-SAILBOAT-WINCH-HANDLES_W0QQitemZ260138211632QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Practicing a MOB for the floating winch handle may be a good idea, or what's the point in getting it ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Some older handles here:http://motors.search.ebay.com/winch_Sailing-Hardware-Gear_W0QQsacatZ31281
Try to come up with some sort of measurement to go by...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Measurement for instance: I have a square drive handle that fits a 13/16 socket perfectly.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the older winches used a 5/8" or 3/4" drive rather than the newer 13/16" drive


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> Practicing a MOB for the floating winch handle may be a good idea, or what's the point in getting it ?


Somebody at our club mentioned that not long ago. He allowed as how non-floating winch handles were a better way to go because if one goes over the side in a race, there's no agonizing over whether to lose time fetching it 

Jim


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Ya oughta try finding handles for the old brass Merryman winches.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Well you could take the new standard size winch handle to a machinist and have him cut it down to the correct size on his milling machine.
Of course you will have to do careful measurements for him to go by... Better yet, have him take the measurements also and see if they match yours.
Again though it may cost as much as a new handle or two, to have this done properly. Know anyone with a home shop??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A regular locking winch handle may not have enough meat on the piece that fits the eight-pointed star to machine down to the smaller size. A non-locking handle might be an option though.


Boasun said:


> Well you could take the new standard size winch handle to a machinist and have him cut it down to the correct size on his milling machine.
> Of course you will have to do careful measurements for him to go by... Better yet, have him take the measurements also and see if they match yours.
> Again though it may cost as much as a new handle or two, to have this done properly. Know anyone with a home shop??


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

I measured the female receptacle ("socket", or whatever that would be called) on the winch and came up with the following. The measurement from point to point at the widest part of the star on the spline is 7/8". The measurement as measured for a square spline is 3/4" out to out. Thanks for your interest and help!
Bill


----------



## lumeij (Oct 12, 2007)

*vintage winch handle 5/8" square*

Referring to the query about old type winch handles, I run into the same problem. I purchased a set of second hand Lewmar 40 winches in perfect condition. Year of production and identification number were etched on the underside as 72/300 and 72/924. The new type star-shaped winch handle heads which I already had on board, however, did not fit. 
I contacted the factory and they informed me that the new standard of the winch handle head is 11/16" (measured on the 'square' part), while the older type measured 5/8". They are not available anymore.
I have been looking for a winch handle with a starshape with 5/8", but from another forum I learned that the older winch handles _did not have a star shape _but were 15.8 mm square (post by Arend Schram on Dutch Albin Vega forum). This is identical to 5/8".
Your problem can be solved by machining down a new winch handle to 5/8" square. Because of the work involved it makes sense to start with a good quality floating winch handle and make sure the square locking plate remains intact. This would give you double insurance against loss.
Good luck! 

PS If someone has an old type winch handle 5/8" square I would be interested. Would save me some work. Always good to have a spare on board.


----------



## garyguss (Oct 9, 2007)

Just for the sake of completeness, you might try E-bay and see if anything pops up for that model winch, you never know what somebody might be trying to sell.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## lumeij (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for taking the trouble of making such an informative picture of your winch handle. However, as far as I can judge from the picture it is a 11/16" square and not a 5/8". Is this correct?


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, The power of the Internet! When "lumeij" mentioned that the old style winch was square, not star shaped, it made me think. Why couldn't I take a current star shaped handle down to a square shape? I had a current handle that was a little rough so I went to work on it with a Dremil. Took me all of a half hour and it works like a charm! Thanks lumeij!
Bill


----------



## auclairnautic (Jun 2, 2011)

*profesional solution for old winches*

You will find new winch-handles for old winches in auclairnautic.com


----------



## auclairnautic (Jun 2, 2011)

L124C said:


> I have a couple of Lewmar 8 winches for the halyards on my boat. The spline on the handle is a 8 point star pattern, similar to current handles, though slightly smaller. The previous owner was using a handle with a square spline, which was filed slightly to fit the winch at 4 points in the star pattern. While I wasn't happy with this make shift approach, it worked. The other day I managed to drop that handle in the bay ! I clearly foresaw the event, and have been searching for a replacement handle for a while without success. The winches work well, and I hardly want to replace them for want of a handle. Anyone know where I can find a replacement. At this point, I would even be happy to find a square spline handle!


 I have the solution to your problem . Send me a message info% auclairnautic.com 
All the best


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

His problem is solved. This is an OLD thread.


----------



## auclairnautic (Jun 2, 2011)

JimsCAL said:


> His problem is solved. This is an OLD thread.


OK, sorry ,I didn't see the date.

Have a good day.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> His problem is solved. This is an OLD thread.


Actually no...I came up with a solution, but it's not ideal. As someone pointed out earlier in the thread, grinding a standard handle down works, but doesn't leave a lot of material on the spline. They don't last. 
Still looking for someone to make me some proper handles. Can't believe how difficult it is!
I'll contact the member who claimed he had a solution and report back. 
BTW: A thread regarding old winches is only "OLD" if you have NEW winches!


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: professional solution for old winches*



auclairnautic said:


> You will find new winch-handles for old winches in auclairnautic.com


Somehow I got disconnected from the thread and missed this. Looks like a great resource. As he said, they make retro winch handles. They will even engrave the handle so the diver that finds it knows what boat it came from!Check out the "winch trays". Very clever! 
Hope it's my solution!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm glad this thread is revived. I have 2 "Parat"(sp?) brand winches that use a modern winch handle with the splines flied off. 

It hasn't gone overboard...... yet..... but I really don't like only having one of something. I'm watching your thread with interest and if I come up with something I'll let you know.

MedSailor


----------



## auclairnautic (Jun 2, 2011)

_Can't believe how difficult it is!_

When I installed a used winch Barbarossa on my Dufour 31 five years ago,I also thought that the problem of the winch-handle would be very easy to solve. Big mistake.:hothead
Here is a topic that seems simple and did not

All the best and have a great season of sailing


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

*Problem solved!*

Yet another problem solved via Sailnet and this "stale" thread! Followed the link in #20 to Auclair Nautic. Auclair Nautic - Manivelas de winch.
Francois is manufacturing handles for several (probably most) old winches. 
I ordered two with a 8 point star spline that both fit my Lewmar 8 and 25 winches. The pair cost me about $325 including shipping (from Spain). Pricey, but gladly paid! I ordered the standard handle and optional locking mechanism. While they are nice looking, the machining of the spline, lock and rotation of the handle is a little crude for handles in this price range. The locks are not spring loaded (as with modern winches). They should be fine for the typical horizontal application, however, I won't trust the locks (leave the handles in the winch) for my vertical Halyard winch. Most importantly...THEY FIT!!!!
Customer service could not have been better. 
After searching for years, and having considered doing this myself, I can assure you Francois is providing a valuable service. Highly recommended!
Edit (7/14): As I feared, the lock on one of the handles betrayed me. I watched in horror as the handle fell out of the winch, hit the deck, and did a back flip into the bay! Unless the lock mechanism is improved I would recommend not ordering (or making) it. It makes the handle difficult to remove from the winch (which is why I thought "It won't fall out if I can't get it out". WRONG! ) and provides a false sense of security.


----------



## auclairnautic (Jun 2, 2011)

I was travelling this summer in California. I came to realize that a lot of old sailing boat do not have the winch-handles that match for their old winches. (Barient,Barlow,Goiot, Barbarossa..)
We are pleased to see our American customers grows up and are satisfied with our hand-made work.
We offer winch-handles in stainless steel or brass for current and older models of winches. All winch-handles can be engraved with the name of your boat.
We also offer nautical gifts to offer to all sailing captains: winch-handles engraved with the name of the boat placed on a wooden stand with a plate dedicated according to your wishes. THIS IS A REAL NOVELTY.

The prices for a winch-handle for old model of winch begin at *108 USD (Shipping inclueded)* for the models "Basic" (not polished).

An don't forget : If you don't find the winch-handle you need in our catalog, we will made one for you (no extra charges !)

Have good winds

François


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

As I feared (post 28), the lock on one of the handles betrayed me. I watched in horror as the handle fell out of the winch, hit the deck, and did a back flip into the bay! Unless the lock mechanism is improved I would not recommend ordering (or making) it. It makes the handle difficult to remove from the winch (which is why I thought: "It won't fall out if I can't get it out". WRONG! ) and provides a false sense of security.
Still love the (remaining) handle, but the lock is useless.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

L124C said:


> As I feared (post 28), the lock on one of the handles betrayed me. I watched in horror as the handle fell out of the winch, hit the deck, and did a back flip into the bay! Unless the lock mechanism is improved I would not recommend ordering (or making) it. It makes the handle difficult to remove from the winch (which is why I thought: "It won't fall out if I can't get it out". WRONG! ) and provides a false sense of security.
> Still love the (remaining) handle, but the lock is useless.


Add a winch handle pocket to the side of the mast, remove the defective locking assembly from the remaining winch handle and deposit same in the winch handle pocket when not in use. Old winch drives can often be matched with inexpensive Craftsman sockets and a Craftsman ratcheting socket wrench makes a fine replacement winch handle, even on a two speed winch.

FWIW...


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Lewmar 8 winches with the newer style splines sell for about $100 on Ebay. In fact I have a very nice one you can have for that price. Just stripped it, cleaned it, and greased / oiled it. 

What's the point of spending $350 on winch handles for winches that are worth $200?


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

My old boat had these. The boat came with regular handles that the owner had grinded into a square. Or ebay.


----------



## auclairnautic (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello L124C ,

Send me a private e-mail and I will send you a new winch-handles 3000 NA for free.

All the best.

François


----------

